# 282Fe Battery Box



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I noticed it on my PDI...but figured I would sort it out when I got home.

The battery box cover was loose --- just sitting atop the battery.

When I got home and inspected it carefully...I found that Keystone had fastened the box to the metal compartment floor with two self-drilling screws --- placed in the channel where the wires are supposed to go. I also noticed that the wires to the battery were way too short to actually route into the battery box properly.

After a trip to Home Depot for 6AWG wire...and a trip to WEST Marine for insulated crimp on connectors (and the use of their large gauge crimping tool) I had a new pos(+) lead that was 3.5 ft long...and a new neg(-) lead that was 3 ft long. I removed the battery...finding a bag with foam weatherstripping (to help seal the box) and removed the two improperly placed screws. I refastened the box to the compartment floor using the correct holes...and was easily able to route the wires through the correct channels...attach the cover with another round of screws.

If you haven't looked at your battery box...you might check it out. I don't know how dangerous it is...but I'd hate for enough hydrogen gas to accumulate in the forward equipment bay to cause a serious fire/explosion.

I wrote my comments about this to Keystone on my new owner survey. I would hope they correct the installation procedure...and, if it turns out to be a serious hazard, initiate a recall on those units that were installed incorrectly.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good catch, but I bet you're going to find out that the dealer did the install.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I know the dealer stuck the battery in there and connected the leads.

But don't you think the battery box --- with a corragated hose going to a vent panel on the side of the camper --- and the short battery leads (one attached to the buss bar and the other just screwed to the frame for ground) were the manufacturers fault??

I guess the dealer can be razzed for deciding to conveniently overlook the obvious...but I figured the real error was made at the factory.

We'll see, if they even reply to my submission.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh, you can blame them for the wires. Maybe they did screw the box down since it is a 5'er.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The fifth wheels do come with the battery boxes installed. They need to have the vent hoses attached because the batteries are inside the front compartment.

Steve


----------

